# HDD Question...



## spatel783 (Nov 26, 2005)

I have a few questions before I try and tackle the hard drive swaping. I'm pretty new to this so I'm learning as I go...

Here are my questions:

1. I have a 160gb Maxtor Drive, How many hours would I be able to record on BEST Quality? I kno the 40 gb is only like 11 hours or so. 

2. My 160gb hdd is in my xbox so I want to switch the two drives. (Put the Tivo 40 in the xbox and the 160 in the tivo). Should I do that? Or should I keep the 40 gb Tivo drive as it is? Or can I transfer everything on the Tivo drive to my pc and keep it safe on there if I ever need to put it back in. 

Thanks!


----------



## spatel783 (Nov 26, 2005)

btw, The 160 gb drive is a Maxtor Diamondmax 9 Plus


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Your X-Box drive has free space? You need more games  

Recording hours consider that the 160G is 4X larger then the 40G so probably a little over 44 hrs (11hrs * 4 ). 


Should not be a problem using the 160G in the TiVo, be sure the drive is unlocked before you remove it from the X-Box. Most first time modders keep the original TiVo drive as a backup to put back in JIC the TiVo needs replacement later on. Large IDE drives are in-expensive now days. At the minimum make a backup without recordings then test it on the replacement drive before re-using the original drive.


----------



## spatel783 (Nov 26, 2005)

How would I unlock the xbox drive? Does the drive need to be unlocked or locked to be able to be played in the xbox?...its been so long since i modded an xbox i totally forgot!


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

The drive needs to be locked to play on-line and several of the games. The lock/unlock function is normally part of the mod-chip OS.


----------

